# Autopilot v9 requirements?



## rareohs (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm confused a bit here... I've read about autopilot v9 coming soon(ish) and many of the new features it will bring...

I've also read about some new stuff that will require a new onboard computer upgrade? For full self-driving?

I have a model 3 with EAP... but *not* FSD....

Will I get v9? What about this computer hardware issue? What exactly is that necessary for??


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I think you've got it. The key is that it is not Autopilot v9, but SW in general - version 9. Cars with FSD will get a computer upgrade as well to process the data and images at a faster rate. Everyone will still get version 9 of the SW which could re-arrange the GUI, implement new informative data and graphs about battery usages, could change the mapping routines, and also improve EAP, but none of this requires the computer upgrade that the FSD will get.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

FWIW: FSD does not exist at this point in time, the OP is indeed confused, V9 refers to a general software update that is general in nature and could include some revisions to EAP but it certainly is not implementing FSD


----------



## rareohs (Sep 15, 2017)

thanks guys!


----------



## rareohs (Sep 15, 2017)

kort677 said:


> _white/white performance AWD_


Sofa king jealous. Well done!!


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

kort677 said:


> FWIW: FSD does not exist at this point in time, the OP is indeed confused, V9 refers to a general software update that is general in nature and could include some revisions to EAP *but it certainly is not implementing FSD*


Thank goodness for that. I would have been PISSED (at myself, not at Tesla) for not buying FSD during ordering if it was something that was going to come out less than a month after delivery! I honestly figured it was something that was unlikely to happen in the time I own the car.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

There will very likely be advancements that take more steps toward FSD, like the transition from one high way to another. Some of these items may also be part of EAP, but there should be advancements that let the car do more automatically than they do today, another step toward FSD.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

rareohs said:


> Will I get v9?


Yes


> What about this computer hardware issue? What exactly is that necessary for??


Needed for Full Self Driving (FSD). If you paid for FSD, then you get a free hardware upgrade. If you didn't pay for FSD, then you won't get the hardware upgrade, but you also won't require a hardware upgrade.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

IPv6Freely said:


> Thank goodness for that. I would have been PISSED (at myself, not at Tesla) for not buying FSD during ordering if it was something that was going to come out less than a month after delivery! I honestly figured it was something that was unlikely to happen in the time I own the car.


I may be time to trickle on yourself. V9 will supposedly contain some functionality of FSD, just not the full package. It should contain on-ramp to off-ramp driving on the Interstate. I suspect that the FSD package will be required to utilize it.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I may be time to trickle on yourself. V9 will supposedly contain some functionality of FSD, just not the full package. It should contain on-ramp to off-ramp driving on the Interstate. I suspect that the FSD package will be required to utilize it.


Since I started paying attention, at least, Tesla has marketed on-ramp-to-off-ramp as an EAP feature, not a FSD one. Here are two blocks of text from the current Autopilot page. FSD is discussed farther down.

https://www.tesla.com/autopilot

*Enhanced Autopilot*
Enhanced Autopilot adds these new capabilities to the Tesla Autopilot driving experience. Your Tesla will match speed to traffic conditions, keep within a lane, automatically change lanes without requiring driver input, transition from one freeway to another, exit the freeway when your destination is near, self-park when near a parking spot and be summoned to and from your garage.

*On-ramp to Off-ramp*
Once on the freeway, your Tesla will determine which lane you need to be in and when. In addition to ensuring you reach your intended exit, Autopilot will watch for opportunities to move to a faster lane when you're caught behind slower traffic. When you reach your exit, your Tesla will depart the freeway, slow down and transition control back to you.


----------

